# Craftsman/Poulan 32cc Weedwacker



## mapdog (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a Craftsman model 358.798470 which had fuel lines go bad. I am replacing the lines but I have a couple of questions. Inside the tank on the fuel return line was a white plastic fitting which looks like the end of the fuel filter where it attaches to the line (only it is nothing but a 3/8 inch part of the plastic). I broke that piece. Is it a necessary part? I was trying to push the nipple back through the hole in the fuel tank when it broke. I might have been wrong in the first place and it isn't even supposed to go through the hole. Which leads me to the second question, is it just the size of the fuel line fitting through the holes that seals the tank against leaks? And lastly, if I don't need that plastic piece, is it correct to assume that the fuel return line should be sumbmerged inside fuel in the tank?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The plastic piece is just there to keep the fuel line from pulling out of the tank. The size of the fuel line seals the tank. The return line does not have to be submerged in the fuel.


----------



## mapdog (Jun 19, 2007)

*Awesome*

Thanks for the help.


----------

